# Incase Slider for Iphone 3G?



## luongo01 (Jul 13, 2008)

I just have a quick question regarding iphone accessories.

Is the Incase Slider case OK to use with the Iphone 3G?
It appears on the apple website that the 3G phone has its own lineup of cases. I am really interested in purchasing the Incase Slider and I'm hoping it will fit with the 3G? Is the original iphone and 3G the same size?

Here is the case im referring to: 
Apple Store (U.S.) - Incase Slider Case for iPhone (Black)

Thanks very much for your time...

Justin


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I prefer the Agent 18 EcoShield...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

It wont fit. The physical dimensions are slightly different, and since that case is molded plastic, it wont fit the new iPhone.

I'm sure they'll come out with the new version soon, Incase comes out with new products pretty quickly.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

kloan said:


> It wont fit. The physical dimensions are slightly different, and since that case is molded plastic, it wont fit the new iPhone.
> 
> I'm sure they'll come out with the new version soon, Incase comes out with new products pretty quickly.


Apple Store (Canada) - Agent 18 EcoShield for iPhone 3G (Black)


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Why are you quoting me? I was answering the OP's question.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

kloan said:


> Why are you quoting me? I was answering the OP's question.


Because your post prompted me to realize I had also posted a 2G link... The Slider has a 3G too...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

G-Mo said:


> The Slider has a 3G too...


It does? I went on Incase's website before I posted but I didn't see it... maybe they haven't updated their site.

Do any of the local Apple stores have 3G accessories yet?


----------



## luongo01 (Jul 13, 2008)

yes, the apple store in van, bc. has a couple of cases for the 3G. Can anyone confirm if the incase slider is avail for the 3G? I've been to both the online store and the physical store in Vancouver and no sign of the Incase Slider.

Justin


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

luongo01 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the incase slider is avail for the 3G?


No, not yet.


----------



## luongo01 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have emailed Incase to ask if the Slider is going to be released for the Iphone 3G. Theres a good chance they won't tell me, but I thought I would give it a shot. Anyways... ill post thier reply on it. 

Justin


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

have you considered these.

BodyGuardz - Scratch-Proof Transparent Protective Skins for Mobile Devices


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I much prefer the incase slider over the agent18 cases for the first iPhone. I was just at the apple store in the states and I did not see an incase slider for the 3G. Incase slider is far superior in my opinion because it hold together better and has little rubber bumpers inside to protect the iPhone. Agent18 cases tend to be a little loose and allow dust in to scratch the phone.


----------



## luongo01 (Jul 13, 2008)

It appears that the Agent18 EcoShield for the Iphone3G has silicone cushioned pads while the original Agent18 Ecoshield for the original Iphone did not have these Silicone pads. This could mean that Agent18 has improved this aspect of thier case to not scratch the Iphone3G. I compared the 2 on the apple website and noticed this difference.

Just thought id throw this out. I actually might go and give the Agent18 a try after seeing this difference. 

I dont want to wait for who knows how long for the Slider. 


Justin


----------



## luongo01 (Jul 13, 2008)

If I was to get the Agent18 EcoShield for the Iphone3G would my phone become too thick to fit in my Incase Leather Folio?

Is the Agent18 Ecoshield really thin and make a very little difference in thickness?


Thanks again,


Justin


----------

